# seeking info on Caribbean Palm Village



## Jimster (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm looking for information on Caribbean Palm Village in Aruba.  I didn't see any reviews on it.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Feb 25, 2007)

Its a really nice place, large units, great pool.

Downside is it's about 1 mile away from the beach.

But a great location near the high rise area on Palm Beach near where Eagle Beach starts.

Good value for the MF amount IMHO.


----------



## hajjah (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm an owner and simply love the resort despite the fact that it is not on the beach.  The people who visit/own at CPV are great.  I usually go from Divi Village to CPV and enjoy CPV more.  It is a nice quiet place.  If you don't like a laid back atmosphere and must have the beach, this may not be the place for you.  There is a daily shuttle to the beach if you do not rent a car. 

All of the units are being refurbished.  Several of the buildings were completed during my vacation back in August.  If the price is right, take it.


----------



## gmarine (Feb 26, 2007)

Its a nice resort though I wouldnt ever go to a caribbean resort that isnt on the beach.


----------



## Kola (Feb 26, 2007)

hajjah said:


> I'm an owner and simply love the resort despite the fact that it is not on the beach.  The people who visit/own at CPV are great.  I usually go from Divi Village to CPV and enjoy CPV more.  It is a nice quiet place.  If you don't like a laid back atmosphere and must have the beach, this may not be the place for you.  There is a daily shuttle to the beach if you do not rent a car.
> 
> .



Please explain how often does the daily shuttle operate ? Can you go back and forth several times each day ? Is it free ? Is this a public beach ? Who takes care of the trush, etc. left behind ? Are there beach chairs or do you bring your own ? Thanks.

Nick


----------



## TravlGrl (Feb 26, 2007)

*Reviews of Caribbean Palm Village*

I found these on TripAdvisor.com -- http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...aribbean_Palm_Village_Resort-Noord_Aruba.html

tj


----------



## hajjah (Feb 27, 2007)

Nick:
No, the shuttle leaves in the AM and returns at a designated time.  I can't remember the times right now.  Many of the owners/guests do use the shuttle, which goes to Moomba (sp?) Beach near the Marriott.  There is no charge for the shuttle, but if you plan to stay at CPV, I recommend renting a small car.  We always rent a car while staying at CPV, but not when we are at the Divi since the bus runs regularly and it's basically a straight route.  

There is a bus though that stops across the street from CPV that also takes you into downtown.  I cannot remember the number, but it's a nice ride.

All beaches in Aruba are public property.  I cannot remember anything regarding the beach chairs since we rarely go to the beach while staying at CPV.  Also check tripadvisor for more information.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 28, 2007)

When you get to MoomBa's, they will rent you chairs for $3/day each.


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 17, 2007)

We always rent a car and stay at Costa Linda.  I left DH and drove out the CPV (very short trip!!!) as I was checking out the little department store next to it.  No luck there but it was worth a try.  Anyway, my point is that driving is VERY easy there and I would definitely have a car if I was out at CPV.  Linda


----------



## Blondie (Mar 18, 2007)

Jimster- I own two weeks there and head down the 21st of 
April. They are both odd year only weeks- one I bought for $850 on ebay and the other I bought for $1,000 from Holidaygroup and they float weeks 1-52.  Had previously owned at La Cabana week 8 but sold it two years ago because I wanted more flexibility than just week 8 travel. CPVR is a great place. We always get a car as it is sooo much easier. Units are spacious and quiet and very comfy. Buildings B,C D have been renovated totally and buildigs A,E F G are not yet. We are from the seacoast of New England so seeing the ocean every day is not that much of a big deal to us- vacationing cheaply is- and we really like it there. This year we will get a car and likely go the the beach near La Cabana and rent chairs/umbrella nearby.  I don't really care for the Moomba beach area as it is a bit smallish and full of people. If you are looking for fancy schmantzy this joint ain't for you. If you are looking for comfortable and very relaxing, you will want to live here!! Blondie


----------



## hajjah (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey there Blondie!  Good to hear that you are heading to CPV this year.  I own week #33, but we're scheduled to go to the Dominican Republic with some former colleagues this year.  The upgrades last year were very nice.  We were able to see a unit in bldg A ( I think this is correct if this is the bldg directly across from the checkin.), where some owners we met were staying.  We own in Bldg. G and have no idea when our unit will be refurbished.  Please post some updates upon your return, and  enjoy your vacation at the CPV!


----------



## Blondie (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks Hajjah! Will do!  Enjoy your trip to the DR. I have never been but I hear it is terrific. Travel safely. Blondie


----------



## fauntlen1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I will be there for the first time on June 9 through June 16th.  Any Tuggers there during this time frame?


----------



## NYLady (Apr 1, 2007)

We own many weeks at CPV (and 2 weeks at the Marriott)...CPV is our favorite.  Nice apartments, 2 pools, tennis, basketball, 2 jacuzzis, good security, nice people, quiet and enjoyable.  When we want some beach action, we just jump in our car and go (Thrifty gives you a discount if you stay at CPV) ...sometimes we go to Eagle, sometimes we go to another beach.  For some reason, we have never opted to go to Moomba where we have beach rights (they don't charge CPV guests for the chairs) probably because it is next door to Marriott where we also own.  

If you want to go to any other beach, there is usually someone around to rent you a chair, a raft, whatever...

Did you ask about CPV for a particular reason?


----------



## Blondie (Apr 1, 2007)

One of the best parts of staying at CPV is not having to get up at dawn to fight for a beach palapa, or worse yet, having to pay for one! I always chuckle when I read the other boards about folks hogging huts and chairs and leaving them idle for hours. None of that here!!


----------



## johnmfaeth (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi,

I am a CPV owner. I also used to have some LaCabana weeks which I've recently sold (just had too many).

Both places are different but great. I have never understood the palapas "shortages", which never happen at La Cabana/

Maybe it's just a Marriott thing...  

John


----------



## NYLady (Dec 17, 2010)

chrisnwillie said:


> When you get to MoomBa's, they will rent you chairs for $3/day each.



No, for Caribbean Palm Village guests the chairs are free.


----------



## NYLady (Dec 17, 2010)

Kola said:


> Please explain how often does the daily shuttle operate ? Can you go back and forth several times each day ? Is it free ? Is this a public beach ? Who takes care of the trush, etc. left behind ? Are there beach chairs or do you bring your own ? Thanks.
> 
> Nick



The CPV shuttle will take guests free twice a day (9:30am and 12:30pm) to the beach and twice a day to return (12:35 and 4:30).  Moomba is a private restaurant bar that sets up lounges and rents them (free for CPV guests) on Palm Beach (between Holiday Inn and Marriott Surf Club).  The trash, etc is taken care of by Moomba employees.


----------

